# Clavier bluetooth se deconnecte



## michelvdh (20 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

je possède un mac mini intel et un clavier bluetooth apple.
Toutefois, il semblerait que la connection ne fonctionne pas toujours bien.

En effet, parfois le temps de réaction quand j'appuie sur une touche prend du temps à être affiché et parfois, le clavier se déconnecte totalement.

Je viens de remplacer les piles et de rapprocher le mac mini (50 cm du clavier) et rien n'y change.

Que me conseillez vous?

Merci!

Michel


----------



## richard-deux (21 Août 2006)

Mon iMac perdait assez souvent la connexion avec la souris.
J'ai regard&#233; dans les "pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes" -> "bluetooth" et j'y ai d&#233;couvert 4 appareils t&#233;l&#233;phoniques.

Le bluetooth &#233;tait en mode d&#233;tectable et me d&#233;tect&#233; les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables de mes amis ou des passants dans la rue.
Apr&#232;s avoir enlev&#233; ces appareils des pr&#233;f&#233;rences, ma souris refonctionne correctement.

Peut-&#234;tre un d&#233;but de solution &#224; ton probl&#232;me ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

J'ai eu ça il y a un mois..

J'ai fais ce que tu proposes ( richarddeux) .. Nickel..

Mais il y a une semaine j'ai eu un kernel, et puis deux..

En fait le BT a lâché, et il est en SAV..logic board OUT.

Je vous conseillerais de très vite faire un backup de vos données .. on sait jamais


----------



## richard-deux (21 Août 2006)

J'ai depuis un certains temps (3 ou 4 mois), 1 kernel de temps en temps.

Le bluetooth serait-il &#224; l'origine de cela ? :rateau: 

Bon heureusement, je fais des sauvegardes sur un DD externe, mais je sens comme un frisson dans le dos. :hein: :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (21 Août 2006)

Oui tu as les m&#234;mes sympt&#244;mes que mon iMac G5 2.1 Ghz ... 
Le Bluetooth &#233;tant sur la carte m&#232;re..il est fort probable que ton iMac te l&#226;che ses prochains mois...g&#233;n&#233;ralement juste quelques semaine apr&#232;s la fin de la garantie ...

:rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (21 Août 2006)

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Août 2006)

C'est pas rassurant vos histoires l&#224;.. J'ai envie de prendre un Mac mini pour ma copine pour en faire un media center avec clavier et souris (Apple) bluetooth.. mais si &#231;a marche pas top elle va pas trop aimer..


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

Ce ne sont pas des généralités, ce sont des pannes qui se sont produites.

Ne faisons pas de cas particuliers, une généralité.

La fiabilité des Apple est très bonne en général .


----------



## Souvaroff (23 Août 2006)

Oui moi Par exemple Mon 1er clavier Bluetooth, je ne suis pas arrivé a le Jumeler avec le mc après une 50 aine de tentatives Je l'ai fait remplacer, et depuis c'est nickel


----------



## Miguelino (14 Septembre 2006)

Si quelqu'un repasse par cette discution, j'aurais aimé avoir un opinion sur le clavier bluetooth d'Apple au niveau de sa consomation de piles...  

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Missiku_San (16 Novembre 2006)

Miguelino a dit:


> Si quelqu'un repasse par cette discution, j'aurais aim&#233; avoir un opinion sur le clavier bluetooth d'Apple au niveau de sa consomation de piles...
> 
> Merci d'avance...



Je passait ici pour un probleme de bluetooth sur mac mini, mais je vais en profiter pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question...
J'ai mon clavier bluetooth apple depuis debut juin 2006 et ce sont toujours les piles d'origines fournies avec le clavier qui sont dedans (soit presque 6 mois).
Pour la souris je les ai chang&#233;es au bout de 5 mois, mais il vrai que je ne m'en sert pas beaucoup, je me sert plus souvent de la tablette graphique. en g&#233;nerale je constate que c'est plutot 2 &#224; 3 mois pour la souris...

Sinon je le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que michelvdh, mon clavier ou ma souris sont r&#233;guli&#232;rement d&#233;connect&#233;s (juste quelques secondes), mais aujourdhui j'ai paniqu&#233; quand le module bluetooth avait disparu de mon mac mini, il n'apparaissait plus nul part dans les infos systeme, comme s'il n'avait jamais exist&#233;, meme apr&#232;s plusieur redemarrage. Les boules quand on a pas de clavier ni de souris avec fil, on peut plus rien faire.
&#231;a a refonctionn&#233; apr&#232;s l'avoir &#233;teint quelques heures, mais j'aimerais bien savoir si c'est le d&#233;but de la fin pour mon mac (apr&#232;s 6 mois !) et comme c'est mon outil de travail, je suis pas chaud de l'envoyer en SAV...


----------



## rejane (16 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai eu ça il y a un mois..
> 
> J'ai fais ce que tu proposes ( richarddeux) .. Nickel..
> 
> ...


qu'appelles-tu " kernel ?
Merci


----------



## richard-deux (17 Novembre 2006)

rejane a dit:


> qu'appelles-tu " kernel ?
> Merci



Un Kernel Panic est lorsque tu as ce message au d&#233;marrage de ton Mac:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Un Kernel Panic est lorsque tu as ce message *au démarrage* de ton Mac:





Oui, bon, si tu l'as après deux heures de boulot, c'est un kernel panic aussi, hein !


----------

